# All motor GA16



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Simple and Sweet:

How much HP and TQ is the GA16DE engine capable of with the parts out right now without NOS or turbo??

1/4 mile times??


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I think SCCs project sweet 16 had all the bolt-ons currently available. What was it making, about 120hp...


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

do just by bolt ons you mean cams , cai,h,e? please elaborate.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I/H/E, cams, ecu, pulley, high-pressure radiator cap, throttle body and extrude-honed intake manifold. It ran in the mid 15s(and still does I guess). You can read about it at sentra.net in the project cars section.


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

what does the high pressure radiator cap do for a car? i havent heard of this making horse power.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The cap raises the coolant's boiling point by allowing more pressurization, reducing the engine's chances of overheating. It doesn't increase power, by I thought I'd mention it since it was something done to the engine. You should really take a look on sentra.net, they have dyno charts for a each mod and everything.


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

all those lines confused me when i looked at them earlier today , i did see different colors but it just got to be too much after about 2 minutes of looking at it


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

That graph with all the colored lines is confusing, but if you go in the project cars section(not the kojima's garage section where the colored graph is), there are four articles under "Project Sweet 16" that show the individual dynos for each part that was added. These are much easier to read.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Would getting all the bolt ons available be cheaper than a turbo system??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *That graph with all the colored lines is confusing, but if you go in the project cars section(not the kojima's garage section where the colored graph is), there are four articles under "Project Sweet 16" that show the individual dynos for each part that was added. These are much easier to read. *



NPM Project 200SX also had most of the bolt ons with dyno charts....pre turbo... just go back to pre March 2002.... also a lot of info is in the back issue.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Would getting all the bolt ons available be cheaper than a turbo system?? *


Do the math....lol


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

its all on what you want to do and you have to look at the hp to $$ ratio. if you want to spend more money to get the same amount of hp as say the turbo kit well its all up to you. i am going with only a 50 shot of nitrous and all the boltons so its all on what you want to do .


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SCC's project sweet 16 was making 118hp by the end. One thing they never tried was going to something like 11:1 CR pistions. When I was thinking of the possibilities of going N/A, that was one thing I planned on doing. Assuming the same numbers as above that could take it over 120 to the wheels.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats what i wanted to do, all the bolt ons, a 50 or 55 shot of NOS depending on brand.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

Check my proyect GA16DE All Motor http://www.cardomain.com/ride/753357
Coming soon:
1. JWT cams
2. 11:1 pistons (77mm)
3. sr20 ecu reprogramed
4. engine balance
and more...


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, you'd probably come out cheaper doing a SR20 swap. I've got the SR20DE (came stock in the SE-R), about 140hp stock. I've only run it on the 1/4 mile once, and really don't remember the numbers. I do know that the SR has much more potential without forced induction than the GA16. I guess the real question (at least I didn't see it listed here) is what kind of driving do you plan on doing with the car? You gotta remember that the GA16 was built for fuel economy, so you're not going to get much out of it even if you run a turbo.


----------

